# Denise Fenzi Seminar



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very enjoyable to watch! I want to hear how it is!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice working dog...I wonder if we can get her up here. I'll talk to Lois and Joanne, they love hosting seminars. We are having Bridget Carleson in June.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I want to hear about the Bridget Carlson one too!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, she sets her high jump the same way I do. I wonder if she has a training reason for it, or if it's the same reason I do: I'm too lazy to put up the extra boards!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> LOL, she sets her high jump the same way I do. I wonder if she has a training reason for it, or if it's the same reason I do: I'm too lazy to put up the extra boards!


I noticed that too? I would be curious...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

DNL2448 said:


> Nice working dog...I wonder if we can get her up here. I'll talk to Lois and Joanne, they love hosting seminars. We are having Bridget Carleson in June.


She's going all the way to VT this year, so OR shouldn't be that hard! When are you having Bridget? Can I get the info?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> LOL, she sets her high jump the same way I do. I wonder if she has a training reason for it, or if it's the same reason I do: I'm too lazy to put up the extra boards!


I'll find out. She doesn't set all the boards for the broad jump either.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll get the info on Bridget and PM those interested. I do know it is June 5 & 6. When I find out prices, I'll get that to you. 

I too wondered about the boards on the broad and high.


----------

